# Dickens



## JM (Jul 19, 2007)

Which Dickens novel do you believe is his best work? I've been working my way through some of the classics and would like suggestions for novels by Dickens [and anyone else].

Thanks.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jul 20, 2007)

I have not read all of Dickens either, but of what I have read _David Copperfield_ was the best. _Great Expectations_ though a more melancholy work is also great. _A Tale of Two Cities _ starts out slowly but picks up steam toward the end and has some wonderful Christian elements in it. 

The only book by Dickens that I did not care for was _Hard Times_.


----------



## jsup (Jul 20, 2007)

Charles Dickens is my favorite author! I liked Great Expectations, but my favorite is Oliver Twist. He is a great writer.


----------



## JM (Jul 20, 2007)

> What's the big deal? Why is this author who was born nearly 200 years ago still taught, talked about, and read today? Why are film and stage productions of Dickens' works still dramatized every year?
> 
> Dickens had the unique ability to take in the scenes around him and instantly commit them to memory. Every character type that he met, even casually, was indelibly etched in his mind, to be recalled on command. As he worked out complex plots, he saw it all before him, and needed only to leisurely describe it, sometimes becoming the characters before a mirror to better convey subtle facial expressions.
> 
> ...



Dickens


----------



## Davidius (Jul 20, 2007)

My personal favorite is A Tale of Two Cities.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 20, 2007)

_A Christmas Carol_ -- until the very end!


----------



## AV1611 (Jul 21, 2007)

LadyCalvinist said:


> _Great Expectations_



One of my favourite parts of Hot Shots is the reference made to this work (bar these of course) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKTZNeR_GPU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fbp2HJ5L2c


----------



## Staphlobob (Jul 21, 2007)

JM said:


> Which Dickens novel do you believe is his best work? I've been working my way through some of the classics and would like suggestions for novels by Dickens [and anyone else].
> 
> Thanks.



I also think "David Copperfield" was his best. 

However, even when I was a drunken druggie back in 1975 I rolled with laughter at his "Pickwick Papers."


----------

